# Obea Online Warranty Registration



## vetteman (Aug 24, 2005)

Can someone point me to the online warranty registration page at Orbea.com? We just bought two new Orbea's (2011 Onix Dama for my daughter and a 2012 Orca Silver for me  ) and I went online to register and cannot find the registration page on the website. There is a significant writeup about it but no link that I can find.

Appreciate any help.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Did you go to the site and create an account/register with them? Once you do this, then you can submit the bike information on each one.

Guarantee - Orbea


----------



## vetteman (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks, Scott. That worked. Now my frame number is invalid so I have an email into Orbea.


----------



## myorbea (Nov 12, 2012)

*new bike*

i just bought a new orbea orca gold from my local bike shop,they said this bike has life time warrent, i do not to register,i am cover,is this correct?do i still have to register on the orbea websit.thanks .


----------



## RanGer498 (Feb 17, 2012)

myorbea said:


> i just bought a new orbea orca gold from my local bike shop,they said this bike has life time warrent, i do not to register,i am cover,is this correct?do i still have to register on the orbea websit.thanks .


Same thing im wondering ,I purchased a new orbea silver while in california shipped it home ,registered online sent my info and recived an email back stating it was not registered .what to do I'm wondering now:-(


----------



## jrabenaldt (Mar 3, 2008)

Email them with the serial numbers. I had the same issues back in March with my Orca. They were quick to take care of it manually.


----------

